# Nipples compatible with Medela bottles?



## JadePlant (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum or not, but it's worth a shot. I'm currently breastfeeding my 5-week-old daughter and starting to bottle-train her for my eventual return to work. I have a Medela Pump-In-Style breast pump and therefore pump into Medela bottles. We are currently using Playtex Nursers with the disposable liners, which she takes okay, but I'm not a huge fan of pumping into the Medela bottles and then pouring the milk into a disposable bottle liner. Seems like a huge waste to me. So, I'd love to find a nipple that will work with the Medela bottles, but I've read that the Medela "slow-flow" nipples are anything but.

So here's my question: will other brands of nipple work with the Medela bottles AND collars? Dr. Brown's, for example, doesn't come with collars and I can't find them sold on their own. I'd love to know if other moms have a system for this!


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

It looks like someone asked about this in another website and was told that Gerber and Evenflo make bottles that work with the Medela pump, which should mean their collars and nipples work with the medela bottles.

It also looks like maybe the Dr. Brown nipples work with the collar from the Enfamil slow flow soft nipples.


----------



## JadePlant (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks @SecondtimeMama! I had seen similar feedback on other sites as well, just wondering if anyone here had done this personally and what their system was. For now and for simplicity's sake, we're just going to try out the Medela slow flow nipples and see how she likes them.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

We actually had the opposite issue with the Medelas. My daughter took 45 minutes to drink 4 oz for months! Turns out there was suction building up and making it difficult to drink. Definitely not too fast!


----------

